# User Albums Permissions



## Dogtrousers (5 Dec 2014)

I don't have permission to upload to my existing albums or create a new album

*CycleChat Cycling Forum - Error*
You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.


----------



## Shaun (5 Dec 2014)

That's because this morning I have mostly been moving everything over to a new media gallery. 

Your albums are now here: http://www.cyclechat.net/media/users/dogtrousers.23023/albums

It's a work in progress as there are a few settings and rebuilding issues to deal with, which I'll hopefully get to later today (if not tomorrow) - but it should work okay in the main and you should be able to edit existing media / albums and create new ones. 

Cheers,
Shaun 

PS. You can now include videos too. 
PPS. There's now a 'Media' tab on your profile page that links to all your existing gallery media - if you want to quickly find something you've uploaded.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Dec 2014)

Your tireless work is greatly appreciated


----------



## ColinJ (5 Dec 2014)

That's a HUGE improvement!  

Oh - we can search media now too - that's something I have wanted for a long time because I struggled to track down pictures that I knew were in there somewhere.


----------



## Shaun (5 Dec 2014)

There are a few new features, but I'm having to break off from the upgrade to do a few family bits and bobs so I'll post in more detail in the site news forum later this evening or tomorrow. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jan 2015)

I've created a new album in the media section but when I try to upload images I get an error message about having exceeded the 50MB limit (my albums currently take up 123MB apparently). What do I do now?


----------



## Shaun (8 Jan 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've created a new album in the media section but when I try to upload images I get an error message about having exceeded the 50MB limit (my albums currently take up 123MB apparently). What do I do now?



I haven't looked yet, but suspect a good deal of your earlier album uploads will have been done on the older software and won't have been as well compressed at the newer ones. I may be able to download / re-upload a couple of them to see if it saves space, and if so advise how you can do this for your older images (still working out the bits and bobs of the new add-on ).

I'll get back to you once I've had a go!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jan 2015)

Thanks Shaun.


----------

